# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Shared lucid dream

## DropOfTime

I read a post about shared lucid dreaming and how you can make someone realize that they are dreaming and cause them to become lucid.

Well, I've never had a lucid dream and was wondering if it would be possible for someone to find me and pull me into a lucid dream?

I've tried a lot of other methods to get me to lucid dream, but most don't work. The only improvement so far is that I can remember my dreams more clearly.

thanks (:

----------


## Creation X

There is a lot of speculation on this subject, and for anything shared dreaming related I suggest you head over to either the Beyond Dreaming forum or Deep Dreaming forum. There you will find more posts centered around shared dreaming. I believe shared dreaming could be possible, but very hard to produce.

----------


## Klaudyw3

Sometimes it just happens and you find out later ^^ Well i'll try to drag you in my dream tonight but i wouldn't make to high hopes  :tongue2:

----------


## Specter117

You'll have to wait till they invent that machine from Inception.

----------


## Klaudyw3

Lol. IDK why but i'm not really sure it'll happen anytime soon  :tongue2:

----------


## Reptile00Seven

Shared dreaming isn't proven at all, and is under a lot of speculation of its truth.  Go to Shared Dreaming or just keep practicing the known ways.
This will help:
Lucid Dreaming/Induction Techniques - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks

----------

